# 771 - Signal loss on Satellite In 2 Error



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

I've started to get this error on most of the ESPN channels. My Sat signals are all in the upper 80's to mid 90's. I have a HR34, HR24 and H24. This error comes on all 3 receivers. I also have a SWM16 in the attic and a PI29 in my closet that powers the SWM16. If I reset the PI29, I can usually get the error to go away. Do I just need to get a new PI? Is there a way to test the PI or could there be something wrong with the SWM16?

Thanks

Steve

View attachment 25091


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Post your actual readings on Satellites, 99c, 103ca and 103cb and we can take a look at them.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

shuye said:


> I've started to get this error on most of the ESPN channels.
> 
> This error comes on all 3 receivers


[snip]

Are you getting the same error on all three receivers? "signal loss on satellite 2"? That would be weird since the H24 only has one tuner


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok - I don't know about the H24 as it is upstairs and not used often, but when I get the error! It is on the HR34 and HR24 at the same time.

Right now, everything is working fine, here are our signals - we are in the middle of a rain storm so they are lower than normal, but we are receiving all channels fine.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Be nice to see the signals after the storm has passed.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll post them later when the rain has moved out - however, they are all in the upper 80's or 90's. If they are this low now and I'm not having the problem at this moment, I don't see how stronger signals changes anything. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are the signals today with mostly clear skies




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

shuye said:


> I've started to get this error on most of the ESPN channels. My Sat signals are all in the upper 80's to mid 90's. I have a HR34, HR24 and H24. This error comes on all 3 receivers. I also have a SWM16 in the attic and a PI29 in my closet that powers the SWM16. If I reset the PI29, I can usually get the error to go away. Do I just need to get a new PI? Is there a way to test the PI or could there be something wrong with the SWM16?


Had the same issue last summer. Time to change out the SWM16.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ESPN is coming from the 99c satellite on transponder number 13 and it is one of your highest readings.
I do not think it is an alignment problem.

Some of the installers will have some suggestions of where else to look for the problem.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There should be no zeroes on 99c. Is that happening to all receivers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

shuye said:


> I've started to get this error on most of the ESPN channels. My Sat signals are all in the upper 80's to mid 90's. I have a HR34, HR24 and H24. This error comes on all 3 receivers. I also have a *SWM16 in the attic*and a PI29 in my closet that powers the SWM16. If I reset the PI29, I can usually get the error to go away. Do I just need to get a new PI? Is there a way to test the PI or could there be something wrong with the SWM16?
> Thanks
> Steve


We had a similar problem last summer...we put a small clip on fan blowing on the SWM 16 and that solved the problem for us.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

is the swim16 mounted flat to something or do you have it raised a bit for air flow all around it?


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> is the swim16 mounted flat to something or do you have it raised a bit for air flow all around it?


I just went and checked - the swim 16 is mounted flat to some plywood. Might be time to get some spacers and remount it so there is more air flow around it. It was hot to the touch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

peds48 said:


> There should be no zeroes on 99c. Is that happening to all receivers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just checked the HR34 - same 0 on the 99c. The earlier signals were on the HR24.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

shuye said:


> I just checked the HR34 - same 0 on the 99c. The earlier signals were on the HR24.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Did you notice that the reading was 70 and not zero when it was storming and the unit was possibly cooler ?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The next time it occurs, check your signals on one of the other receivers. Since you are noticing it on ESPN, check the readings on 99c since that's where ESPN is. I'd go directly to the signal meters screen and look at transponder 13 and watch it for a couple minutes and see if it the reading jumps around or is steady on whatever number you have at the time.

Are you seeing this only on certain channels or when it happens does it affect all channels? Next time you see it on ESPN, see if ESPNU is OK or not. ESPNU is on 103ca, so it may or may not also have problems depending on whether you have a bad LNB, bad SWM16, or something else.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Attic temperatures can exceed 100 degrees quite easily. Our SWM 16 is mounted on cross beam so that 80% is open to the air and it was still too hot to touch. Putting a small fan blowing on it cooled it off enough to touch, and that was enough to solve the reception problems.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks - I'll check and report back the signals the next time we have the issue. 

Yes, being outside of Houston, I'd say that 100 in the attic would be a cool day. I'm working on getting the SWM16 mounted so there is plenty of air flow around it. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

